# Steve jobs and bill gates



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok ive been watching and reading up on the two .apple and microsoft but i dont quite get some stuff..On the youtube i'ma watching of bill gates .hes always talking good of apple..and saying hes worked with apple..and when i watch stev jobs hes said some thing like. Microsoft sayin they dont think of orriginal ideas and jus pretty much saying mine is better...


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

and?


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

and well...comment on it ,,,,Its pre-tellin what i'm wantin to know


----------



## basenjoy (Sep 7, 2009)

ooh, nice observation


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Some of Apple's application software comes from Microsoft, so yes, Gates and Jobs have worked together license-wise on that category of software.

Apple, since it used to make the hardware before it went to Intel, and even now, has always been a better, more well designed system than any M$ system.

M$ has never cared to supply most of its customers with a secured system - as it did recently (finished a 2 year project) for the USAF. None of their current products have been designed with security from the start - thus the preponderence of Help messages from newbie computer users that know nothing and don't want to that are continually getting compromised security-wise.

A class action suit ought to be brought by everyone whom has ever bought a M$ system and been infected with malware.

The only exception is the Singularity (internal M$ project name) which has been designed from the ground-up (over 1200 PhDs) and looks very robust. Don't know its current status to bridge the M$ application revenue stream of productization.

-- Tom


----------

